# 2017 Best Bass Club Tournament



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The 2017 Best Bass Club Tournament will be 10/22/2017 on Tappan Lake. We are looking for other clubs to participate. This will be the 4th time this event is being held. Each club that participates will send 5 boats either consisting of a team or individual that fished the season for your club together. It is a 5 boat total weight for each club. The costs are $50 per boat entry and $25 per boat for big bass. This is a fun tournament and I would like to have at least 10 clubs participating. I will keep an updated list on this post of clubs participating that includes the returning Champions Southern Ohio Bass!
1 Southern Ohio Bass
2 Rats Nest Bass Club
3 Ohio Valley Bass
4 Guernsey County Bass
5 Tuscarawas County Bass Masters
6 Outlaw Bass Club


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there an off limits to this tourney? We (PLBC) will try to send 5 boats down if we can.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Buzzking said:


> Is there an off limits to this tourney? We (PLBC) will try to send some boats down if we can.


There are no off limits as far as pre fishing.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

What's the payout


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Monark22 said:


> What's the payout


100% and Plaques for the club that finishes first, and big bass is paid to the club who has the biggest bass. It's up to the club representative to distribute the money however the club decides.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Can i just put 4 other ringers together and call us a club for the tourny? Lol


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

emckean4 said:


> 100% and Plaques for the club that finishes first, and big bass is paid to the club who has the biggest bass. It's up to the club representative to distribute the money however the club decides.


So everyone pays $75 to enter so it covers BB for all?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Each of the 5 boats per team will pay $75 per boat and a total of $375 per Club.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

What if our club can't come up with 5 boats?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Tritonyounggun said:


> What if our club can't come up with 5 boats?


You will be at a disadvantage. This is a 5 boat team weight. 5 bass per boat.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

I will discuss this with our club. I believe we will be participating in this event. Our club is killbuck valley bass. We will discuss this at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

No one from our club has ever been to the lake anyways so we would be at disadvantage either way we just like to fish and meet new people. I was just curious if we would be allowed to fish in the event


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Tritonyounggun said:


> No one from our club has ever been to the lake anyways so we would be at disadvantage either way we just like to fish and meet new people. I was just curious if we would be allowed to fish in the event


That's no problem. Your welcome to send 4 of your club teams if that's all you can get but the cost will be the same as if your sending 5 teams. $375 per club.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Killbuckvalley bass club would like to participate in this event. Thanks


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Eric-Will all boats draw for takeoff? or How does that work? Obviously you can't shotgun start 40 boats so... Our club is looking at throwing our hats in the ring, but I'm getting a lot of questions that I don't have the answer for so I might be asking some more.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Every boat will draw a number for take off order. Refer them to me at 3304321064 they can call or text or PM me on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club or just Eric McKean.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The updated lost can be found on Ohio Bass Clubs, and at Rats Nest Bass Club on Facebook.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Teams participating in Best Bass Club 2017 are: I will post more as they confirm. 

1 Rats Nest Bass Club 
2 Southern Ohio Bass
3 Ohio Valley Bass 
4 Tuscarawas County Bassmasters
5 Guernsey County Bass
6 Outlaw Bass Club
7 Portage Lakes Bassmasters
8 Clendening Bass Club
9 Killbuck Valley Bass Club
10 Monroe County Bass Club
11 Berlin Bass Casters


----------

